

MI5 say Snowden has given terrorists 'The gift to evade us and strike at will' - teamgb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/the-gift-to-evade-us-and-strike-at-will-edward-snowdens-leaks-put-britain-at-grave-risk-of-terror-strike-8867399.html

======
DerpDerpDerp
This would deeply worry me... if terrorists had remotely the capability to
actually destroy the country that a rogue government, one perfectly willing to
gut the rule of law to serve their own, unmonitored ends, did.

What are the terrorists going to do? Spy on us? Lie to the courts? Hack
people's computers? Sabotage our IT infrastructure - from development through
production to operation? Destroy any notion that the laws are to be upheld?

The simple truth, from my perspective is this: 3,000 Americans dying in a
highly symbolic gesture is considerably less harmful to the nation than as
many dying on a war based on lies from the same corrupt agencies that are now
undertaking what can only be described as a systemic attack on the rule of
law.

